
Ask HN:What desktop software do you use to Tag Photos automatically? - phr4ts
Is there a software to automatically tag photos on Windows without having to upload them to &quot;tagging-as-a-service sites?<p>I&#x27;ve got over 20k images to tag. Doing it all manually is mind numbing and time consuming.<p>I&#x27;ve tried a bunch of software but they all suck. Photoshop&#x27;s image organizer is lovely but doesn&#x27;t tag photos automatically.<p>Suggestions would be really helpful.
======
jo_
For what kind of tagging are you looking? Per-image labels? Single-tag-per-
image? Image rectangles?

Most of the tagging programs I've encountered really aren't that awesome. For
such a relatively common task (for ML, at least), there are few, if any,
really good pieces of workflow software out there.

I'll forward you to the list of annotation software on Wikipedia because, as I
recall, at least one of them supports machine-assist.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_manual_image_annotat...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_manual_image_annotation_tools?wprov=sfla1)

When I'm back on my home machine I can check which one it is.

------
maxscam
Not automatic, but I like shotwell for linux because it has bulk tagging and
writes then to,the image files as metadata

